# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Ma page ne s'affiche pas entirement

## Daratar

Bonjour,

J'effectue actuellement une application qui ralise un certain nombre d'appels  la base de donnes. J'ai un soucis qui est je pense se trouve cot serveur, donc cot IIS mais je ne suis pas tout  fait sur.

Je rcupre actuellement 8 valeurs par requtes. Ces valeurs sont calcules par la base de donnes.

J'affiche l'ensemble de mes valeurs dans un tableau.

Pour plus de dtails :
J'ai des rayons, qui sont composs de familles, elles-mmes composes de sous-familles.

Je rcupre donc pour chaque sous-famille de chaque famille du rayon choisi les donnes. Je rcupre ces donnes pour deux dates.

Donc imaginons que dans un rayon j'ai 3 familles de 5 sous-familles. J'aurais donc 15 requtes pour chaque date, donc 30 requtes. Avec 8 valeurs par requetes. Mon soucis c'est que malgr l'optimisation de mon code php et de mes requtes certains rsultats ne s'affichent pas.

C'est  dire que des fois j'ai 15 sous-familles et il m'affiche tout correctement, et des fois j'ai 20 sous-familles et laffichage sarrte.
C'est  dire que j'ai le dbut de la page et puis plus rien. Il arrive que l'affichage se coup au milieu d'un balise html genre un </tr>, etc.

Au niveau mmoire je suis  0.4M d'utilisation sur 128M disponible. a arrive que la page mette 5 secondes  s'afficher mais dans le doute j'ai retir la limite de temps dexcution.

Donc est ce que mon problme viens rellement de IIS ? Si oui d'ou est ce que a vient ? Si non, ou faut il que j'aille voir ?

Le serveur est sous XP, PHP 5.2, Oracle 11G.
Mon poste est sous Windows 7.
J'ai essay avec des postes sous Windows XP.

Si y'a des choses pas trs claires n'hsitez pas  demander  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

As-tu vrifi que la mmoire se dynamise bien ?

C'est  dire qu'elle ne cumule pas l'affichage  chaque fois mme si elle te dit qu'il y a de la place.

Car souvent la place libre en mmoire n'est pas rellement libre, c'est un problme rcurant avec Windows.

Pour savoir c'est simple, tu lances une requte qui plante et  chaque fois tu redmarres, puis tu fais la mme chose plusieurs fois sans redmarrage du PC.

----------


## pc75

Bonjour,

Je code en asp (pas .net) et j'ai eu ce genre de chose.
Le problme survenait quand il y avait une valeur nulle dans un champ.
J'ai t oblig de tester la valeur des champs de mon recordset


```

```

A essayer ?

----------


## Daratar

Merci de vos rponses  ::D: 

Pour pc75 :
Je ne suis pas sur de saisir l ou tu veux en venir.
Ce que j'ai fait pour le moment c'est que je rcupre mes rsultats (SQL) ensuite si il y a des champs vides, je remplace par 0 (PHP).

Tu voudrais que je fasse le remplacement par 0 cot SQL aussi ?




Pour JML19 :
Actuellement pour mes tests j'affiche la taille de la mmoire prise  chaque fois que je fais un appel  la bdd pour mettre dans une variable. Que ma page s'affiche entirement ou pas j'ai toujours que 0.4M maximum de pris peu importe le nombre d'itration.

Et le fait que l'affiche s'arrte un peu au pif me perturbe ^^ Quand a coupe au milieu d'une balise html c'est difficile  comprendre.
Une autre chose : quand j'affiche une page et qu'elle bug, si j'actualise la page elle se recoupe exactement au mme endroit,  la mme balise ou sur le mme ou, etc

----------


## JML19

Si lors de la ractualisation tu constates le mme plantage c'est un problme rseau entre le serveur et les PC.

As-tu fait un essai en dbranchant et rebranchant la connexion rseau puis en dynamisant.

----------


## Daratar

Alors dbrancher et rebrancher je sais faire  ::): 
Par contre pour dynamiser je comprends pas ?

De plus je ne suis pas sur que cela change grand chose puisque mme en faisant le test depuis la machine ou se trouve le serveur j'ai les mme erreurs ^^"

----------


## JML19

C'est normalement la touche F5 sous Windows pour dynamiser l'affichage.

----------


## pc75

> Merci de vos rponses 
> 
> Pour pc75 :
> Je ne suis pas sur de saisir l ou tu veux en venir.
> Ce que j'ai fait pour le moment c'est que je rcupre mes rsultats (SQL) ensuite si il y a des champs vides, je remplace par 0 (PHP).
> 
> Tu voudrais que je fasse le remplacement par 0 cot SQL aussi ?


Non, je disais que ma page se coupait quand un champ avait la valeur NULL

----------


## Daratar

Re-bonjour  ::): 

Alors dynamiser aprs avoir dbranch et rebranch ne change rien, je bloque toujours au mme endroit  chaque fois  ::(:

----------


## JML19

> Re-bonjour 
> 
> Alors dynamiser aprs avoir dbranch et rebranch ne change rien, je bloque toujours au mme endroit  chaque fois


Bonjour

Ce qui veut dire que le serveur n'envoie qu'une partie de la requte, cela vient donc de l'application.

----------


## Daratar

Quand je ne fait aucune requete pour les rsultats tout mon tableau s'affiche mais il est vide. Avec les requetes a plante.

J'en fait trop ?

----------


## JML19

> Quand je ne fait aucune requete pour les rsultats tout mon tableau s'affiche mais il est vide. Avec les requetes a plante.
> 
> J'en fait trop ?


Oui c'est la requte qui plante, pourquoi ? Je ne peux pas te dire je ne suis pas un spcialiste dans ce type de requte.

----------

